# New here



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi...I've been lurking for about a week and thought I should probably post and say hi and introduce myself.
I am married with two young boys. Typical working family...kids in daycare, get home, get kids to bed and not much time together. We try...but lots of stressors with work etc. 

My H, whom I love, got a huge second chance from me after my second son was born. He had an EA which turned somewhat physical....and I outed him on it. Since then we've been trying harder to communicate and work on us but it is hard with the chaos of small kids thrown in the mix. Work In progress I call it.

I came on here to know that I'm not alone basically...if that makes sense.
Not that I take joy that people are having emotional crises, it's somewhat comforting to know I'm not the only one who struggles.

Anyway....those are the bare bones of me. 



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome, @citygirl4344. Yes, it does help to know there are others going through some stuff.


----------



## Prasmid (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi! I'm also new here!!!


----------

